# petronius water clarity reports



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

We are hoping to make a run to the rigs this weekend weather permitting. I was hoping to get some reports on water clarity if anyone makes it out there this week. Apreciate any help.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't know if it is recent enough for you but a week ago it was cobalt blue from just inshore of petronius and on out past Ram powell. Hope you make it and good luck. The Tuners should be there even if the water is green.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply. we are hoping the blue water is still around for this weekend. I am hoping someone makes the run this week and can give me an update.


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

On Thursday we fished the Ram Powell. Petronius, beer can and Marlin water was dirty, no clear water. Good luck


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

Sat before last water was blue... Last friday turned ugly at the petronis and no flyers on the way out (sat before there were tons starting at 40 miles).... Amazing what a few days will do.... Good luck


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Was out there Fri and Saturday and the water was not blue.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

just pulled up Hilton's to check chlorophyll levels around the rigs. cloud cover has made the last few days images worthless, but there is no doubt the deluge of fresh water coming down the river is moving towards the rigs. It appears to be very close to the rigs now. Should be able to get some clear images today or tomorrow to know for sure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've heard reports from several of my more reputable customers who fished the rigs this past weekend and they all said the water was dirty around the closer rigs out of OB including petronius, beer can, marlin, ram powell and horn mountain. Na kika and ocean confidence were in clean water and there plenty of tuna there.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Horn Mt was the first rig in blue water we saw this weekend, not much going on there and then moved over to Na Kika it was pretty water but slow fishing. the Steps were in blue water with plenty of bait hanging around, ended up just N of the Spur and found YF's on top, caught 5 about 50-60 pds and then fished the Rip about 10-12 miles N of the Spur & caught a 87 pd Wahoo


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

HOLY HELL 87 lbs hoo.....what a beast!!! 
CONGRATS what a catch!!!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

No trying to Derail the thread but here is a picture of it


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

torpedo! very nice...


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

definately photo shop


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Why do you say it's photoshopped?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think it looks photo shopped... but what do I know!? LOL Guy has the black crap from the sides on his shorts and the other dude has his hand in the gills... looks ligit to me! NICE FISH!!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

What looks photoshopped? NOTHING, I do know that most of the PFF members probably have never had a chance to to catch a trophy like this. Nice fish Travis. Headed to the green canyon in the morning.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

okay, i take it back, i didn't photo shop the picture


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

REAL big fish...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The "true color" image on Hilton's is very very telling as it clearly shows the deluge of fresh water coming out of Lake Pontchartrain and thru Lake Born and out into the gulf. It extends all the way over to Horn Mt. Not looking good! Interesting that more fresh water is coming out of the Lakes than the mouth of the MS, but I guess that agrees with what the news is saying the water's locations now, I guess it will be at the mouth in a week or so??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to the SW Edge out of Destin yesterday and the water is putrid at best. It was greenish and milky. The scummy water is here for sure.


----------

